# Color I.D. needed please



## sagewoman (Dec 27, 2012)

This is my first Lionhead litter. I am totally naive about the colors.  Could somebody identify these two for me please. Also can anyone recomend a book or web site where I can learn the various colors. Lionhead colors for dummies or somthing very simple lol.  The mother is chestnut and father vienna tort.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 27, 2012)

That first one is a bit of a puzzle. It looks like it's trying to be a Chestnut, but that black belly is strange looking - almost like a Steel. Baby colors can be a bit weird sometimes, maybe it will change to something more normal as it molts. The second looks like a Vienna-marked Black Otter.


----------



## sagewoman (Dec 27, 2012)

I had thought that the first one was chestnut until it started developing the brownish side color.  Her father is red, maybe she is getting some of his markings.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 1, 2013)

I think the first one is a mismarked tort or torted harlequin.  Lionheads are weird with their colors sometimes lol.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 2, 2013)

KittyKatMe said:
			
		

> I think the first one is a mismarked tort or torted harlequin.  Lionheads are weird with their colors sometimes lol.


The dark sides do look like a Tort, but the body hairs look banded and the ears are definitely showing lacing. Tort is a self color - no lacing on the ears. A Tort Otter would show lacing on the ears and its sides would be dark, but it would have a white belly, which I can't see any sign of in the picture. Sometimes Harlequin markings will bleed through on a Chestnut, I've never had a Harlequined Otter, but I imagine it would work the same there, too.


----------



## Mrs.Smith09 (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you get a top picture of both of them. To me the one on the bottom looks to have some Harlequin gene going on with its ear more then otter. The top one looks like a Harlequin colored rabbit. Any Tri's or Harlequins in their background? I am admitadly nieve when it comes to Lion heads or wool breeds as the colors just don't always look the same with the longer hair!


----------



## SilverStarRabbitry (Mar 21, 2013)

The first is a chestnut the dark side color will be where her wool will come in and the second is a vienna marked black otter(she carries the genetics to make blue eyed white.).


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 21, 2013)

here are some good lionhead websites:

http://sblionheadrabbitry.weebly.com/lionhead-color-guide.html
http://www.roaringheights.com/rabbitcolorchart.htm
http://www.welshrabbitry.com/lionheadrabbitcolors.html
http://www.lionhead.us/aboutlionheads/standards.htm


----------

